# Poor SSD Performance!!!!



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

ok after a fresh windows install this is what my SSD performance looks like. bios is set to AHCI i dont get it it was performing so good before windows was installed!!!! so maybe someone can help me figure out WTF i do to make it perform a tad better


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

What SSD is it? Did you turn off defrag, indexing, superfetch, search, etc?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like its the old gen of Kingston SSD Now, not gen 2. Gen 1 was allot slower and didn't support trim.

Are you running windows 7?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah is ssdnow non trim i think. so how do i turn all that crap off??


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Windows 7 is more automated for SSD's, Vista requires quite abit of tweaking. Erocker will post the link soon, your gen of SSD was still pretty new to the market at the time so expect some hiccups with the drive.

Was it bought  used?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah its just srtange to me it performed so well before installing windows on it.  i disabled all those things and now it gets maximum 182 transfer but is still quite up and down. damn it


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yeah is ssdnow non trim i think. so how do i turn all that crap off??



Here: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks

Most likely Superfetch is still working and causing the slowdowns.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

On other note, Erocker what is your win 7 rating for your sandforce disk?


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> On other note, Erocker what is your win 7 rating for your sandforce disk?



No idea. Windows rating doesn't mean anything to me. I get 280 Read and 260 Write.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

mine is the same as my mechanical drives, it makes no sense. i get 5.8, after disabling all thos do i have to restart??


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

I see, I read on a review someone scored 7.8 but I thought it was unlikely as I can only get 7.1.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you reformat and reinstall windows or just copy the system over?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

it is a complete re install.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes you need to restart.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 23, 2010)

sub'd for info


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes you need to restart.



Restart fail?  Any progress?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

so i restarted and it is a tad better. it seems the parts that are up and down are the parts with windows installed. i say this because half of the bench is up and down and the other half is smooth as butter. Also side note, this is the version of the driver WITH Trim support so version 2


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

Btw, don't run HDtune or HDtach on SSD's too much, it wrecks them Try using ATTO.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 23, 2010)

erocker said:


> Btw, don't run HDtune or HDtach on SSD's too much, it wrecks them Try using ATTO.



how does it wreck them?

how many times is too much?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I have of these drives and they are relatively slow. Sequential read test was slower than the Raptor I just sold you actually. However it's still a lot faster where it counts--random reads. The good news is I got it free out of a dead laptop at work. 

Edit: Oh just saw you have a version 2...


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how does it wreck them?
> 
> how many times is too much?



Don't know, it's been stated by the techs at OCZ forum. ATTO is apparently better and gives you all of the results that the other two give so just use that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 23, 2010)

I think wreck may be too strong of a term but you probably don't want to run those for the same reason you turn off defrag, indexing etc...


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think wreck may be too strong of a term but you probably don't want to run those for the same reason you turn off defrag, indexing etc...



Correct and yeah, not destroy but degrade in performance resulting in having to do a clean format again.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Constant benchmarking can stress the drives, hence why it shouldnt be done daily.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 23, 2010)

im running as ssd bench and with checking reviews it seems that mine is damn close to the ones in reviews i think it must be an HDtune bug. thanks guys. how do i know if TRIM is working?? crystal disk info shows it as TRIM capable


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

Run->>CMD and type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify


Result:
DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 24, 2010)

so trim is enabled, and this is why i have say 9gb free then 30 minutes later i have say 11.3gb free??


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Don't know, it's been stated by the techs at OCZ forum. ATTO is apparently better and gives you all of the results that the other two give so just use that.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think wreck may be too strong of a term but you probably don't want to run those for the same reason you turn off defrag, indexing etc...





erocker said:


> Correct and yeah, not destroy but degrade in performance resulting in having to do a clean format again.




ah ok ... that makes sense...

so a clean format will get you back the performance that degraded from all the tests and defrag and things like that?


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so trim is enabled, and this is why i have say 9gb free then 30 minutes later i have say 11.3gb free??



Yes. Collecting the garbage. 

As far as formatting goes, Idk.. The only time I would really format my O/S drive is when installing an O/S, and that can be done with the Windows DVD. Otherwise this thread has wome useful info: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=240505


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes. Collecting the garbage.
> 
> As far as formatting goes, Idk.. The only time I would really format my O/S drive is when installing an O/S, and that can be done with the Windows DVD. Otherwise this thread has wome useful info: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=240505



Thats a good idea erocker, but I always do a thorough delete using kill disk 3 secure passes.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a OCZ Vertec 2 and my Disk rating is 7.6


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I have a OCZ Vertec 2 and my Disk rating is 7.6



I am not sure how you pull it off my SSD is supposed to be slightly faster and I only get 7.1 but that was with my faulty SB chipset.
If I get another $300 I am def buying another drive and putting it in RAID 0.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 24, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I am not sure how you pull it off my SSD is supposed to be slightly faster and I only get 7.1 but that was with my faulty SB chipset.



I clicked "Rate My Computer" and under disk rating it said "7.6"


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

lol you dont say? I was wondering if you tweaked the drive in the bios or OS.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is 7.6 as well. Dan is using a Crosshair III and I'm on a Crosshair IV.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

yea I might get a higher rating, My Crosshair IV should be in today or tomorrow.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks
> 
> Most likely Superfetch is still working and causing the slowdowns.





$immond$ said:


> lol you dont say? I was wondering if you tweaked the drive in the bios or OS.



My tweaks came from that link the erocker posted.  Quoted for easy findings.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I have a sand forced based drive, once I get my board I will do a fresh install and do the windows bench mark as well as HD tune. I will bench after tweaking as well.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Well I have a sand forced based drive, once I get my board I will do a fresh install and do the windows bench mark as well as HD tune. I will bench after tweaking as well.



Don't use HDTune, use ATTO if you must bench your SSD.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 24, 2010)

mine is now 6.8 in windows.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> mine is now 6.8 in windows.



Sounds about right. My old Patriot Warp V2 got a 6.7 and it had similar specs to yours.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopefully within 3-5 years SSD's will completely phase hard drives.


----------

